# Hay tractor size?



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

What size of tractor do you guys have as a primary tractor. I am seeing more 125 hp in hay fields the past few years. Is it because of the better hydraulics needed for the round balers? I know big square balers need bigger, but it seems these are alot of tractor for round and small square hay. I was at a workshop from University of Il and they talked about compaction damage and it seemed the bigger tractors would cause that. What is the thought from the community?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I run a MF 8150 fwa on round baler,160hp.Baling at 11 mph on hilly ground its nice to have the extra HP.Yea you could get buy with less but is nice to have the extra power and stability of larger tractor.And it is my main tillage tractor so it gets put to use on rd baler.The smaller tractors are on the cutter,rakes,etc.

Probably not that much a difference in compaction.The bigger tractors have larger tires and I also run duals.PSI are probably not much different.

I've seen more damage from wheel slip than wieght in wet conditions.Duals and FWA greatly reduce slip.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with swmn, I run a 145 hp 8670 NH on my round baler. Plenty of power at 10 or 11 mph, compaction isn't issue. big tires lots of rubber on the ground. Started baling 10 years ago with a 95 hp tractor. It worked fine, but the only time I shift down now is if the ground gets too rough.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

I think a lot of it is because that's what they have.

I run a 4230 Deere and a 7200 Deere and either one has all the power you would ever need on a round baler in flat or gentle grades. Start getting into 10 degree grades and more and just pulling the weight up the hill will cause you to downshift........and cost time.


----------

